# Orkut Blocked



## er_gurpreet (Sep 22, 2006)

Dear All
In our office, orkut has been blocked as some people were found using it extenisvely during work hours. However to the loss of people like me who use it to stay in touch with the world.
Is there any way of bypassing this and reaching Orkut somehow??

GSR


----------



## kalpik (Sep 22, 2006)

Hehe.. Try *kproxy.com


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to the desert of the real. 

Try these : 
*62.193.235.46/
*62.193.226.25/
*62.193.236.96/
*62.193.226.74/
*62.193.236.100/
*62.193.245.234/
*62.193.240.162/

Use them till they are blocked too ..  ..

Then you'll join my club.


----------



## er_gurpreet (Sep 22, 2006)

is there any way of getting the msn & yahoo messenger revving too....


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 22, 2006)

For messengers use www.meebo.com


----------



## er_gurpreet (Sep 22, 2006)

it seems kproxy has been blocked too..any other proxy that can be used....something that IT dept might not be aware of now..


----------



## mediator (Sep 22, 2006)

No the proxies wont work if the netowrk admins are smart! I know this coz I have experienced it. See the simple concept is.....What will u do if the gateway itself filters the connections and only allows specific sites to open up ?
I have experienced this. The only thing u can do is find a proxy in ur company that allows u to bypass the gateway i.e filter! Its not difficult but many of ur comapny members must be knowing a proxy. 

Ur answer is ........Try a little Social Enginering and find that hidden proxy in ur company!


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 22, 2006)

^^ 
Yes, true. I saw one such N/W admin here at Digit itself. Lol he says all the employees in his company hate him.  


Btw, I hate Orkut. I can't imagine how ppl waste time there.


----------



## Akshay (Sep 22, 2006)

Try dis site.. Shud help u:

Click Here


----------



## mediator (Sep 22, 2006)

@drgrudge....Agreed! Its a lot time wasting.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 22, 2006)

Me2 think orkut is F***ALL spam adda...Hate it really 

Try this www.g2p.org ..
Nvr tried it but want ur opinion


----------



## kalpik (Sep 23, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Btw, I hate Orkut. I can't imagine how ppl waste time there.



+1


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 23, 2006)

er_gurpreet said:
			
		

> Dear All
> In our office, orkut has been blocked as some people were found using it extenisvely during work hours. However to the loss of people like me who use it to stay in touch with the world.
> Is there any way of bypassing this and reaching Orkut somehow??
> 
> GSR



Its gud that orkut has been blockd  ..U save ur precious amount of time and finally end up doing some really helpful job


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Just a question on the ethics of helping the post owner by providing proxy links... Are you not aiding something that is in effect illegal (or atleast unethical) in terms of the office policies. As far as the policies of the office goes, if you access orkut despite their telling you that you should not, you are inviting getting yourself fired. While this is not a universal policy, we should not be encouraging a behaviour to do something wrong.

Browsing on orkut is counterproductive to office productivity, which is why companies impose these rules. We should be telling the post owner to browse orkut at home, or at a browsing center during off-hours and not during office hours.

Moderators, I would like your comments on the ethicality of providing these solutions in this forum...

Arun


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 23, 2006)

> Moderators, I would like your comments on the ethicality of providing these solutions in this forum...



Was this pointing on it_waznt_me


----------



## nithinks (Sep 23, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> Btw, I hate Orkut. I can't imagine how ppl waste time there.



But.. I like it... not much..


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 23, 2006)

sakumar79 - 
What if I don't mention that want access to Orkut? We have many people asking support for torrents/p2p related things. We all know what they download (atleast 96% of them). IMO, it's question of ethics. Why would ppl want to access Orkut? Maybe de-stress themselves. Most of them have (IMHMFO) have lame-A55 jobs.


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ethicality has become such a grey area in these modern ages. I guess if we went into a debate on the topic, it would go on. And since it is a grey area, it will not be possible to identify just where to draw the line...

I guess, in that sense, people can reply to the forum on this topic... Sorry for butting in...

Arun


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 25, 2006)

sakumar, in my office they've blocked Gmail and Yahoo too .. I use Gmail as my default mail address and most of my communication comes on it. Now because of this stupid policy I cant access my mail. So should I goto cyber cafe daily and check my mail or just use a proxy to check my mail. This isnt going to affect my productivity I assure you.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 25, 2006)

^^ but why have they blocked gmail and yahoo ????


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 26, 2006)

I kinda like it..

But yeah its time wasting......

and bloody ADDICTIVE..!!
need to cut down..


----------



## pradisdeep (Nov 28, 2006)

*anonymouse.org/anonwww.html


----------



## gg_3000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey I might be deviating frm the subject.. But since many ppl hate Orkut, I thought i would share this article with u.. 
*www.merinews.com/catFull.jsp?articleID=123746&category=Technology&catID=4

It shows how dangerous Orkut is turning out to be, now-a-days!


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 2, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> No the proxies wont work if the netowrk admins are smart! I know this coz I have experienced it. See the simple concept is.....What will u do if the gateway itself filters the connections and only allows specific sites to open up ?
> I have experienced this. The only thing u can do is find a proxy in ur company that allows u to bypass the gateway i.e filter! Its not difficult but many of ur comapny members must be knowing a proxy.
> 
> Ur answer is ........Try a little Social Enginering and find that hidden proxy in ur company!



Admins suck here...

I just logged in thru kproxy...at my college..all ppl rite nw...are starting at my MONITOR...hw come this dude is running Orkut....
__________
Dammit...kproxy blocked...


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 4, 2006)

NEED Another proxy ppl....

Everything is blocked here....(


----------



## desertwind (Dec 4, 2006)

try ghost1.com


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 4, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Btw, I hate Orkut. I can't imagine how ppl waste time there.


I love orkut !  Why ? because till now I have found over 15 of my LONG LONG lost friends. By long I mean 10+ years long ! So I don't find any reason to hate it at all. It's got such a huge base of people from India and so many people keep joining it that I am sure that I will find atleast 50% of my classmates from class VI in there soon


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 4, 2006)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> I love orkut !  Why ? because till now I have found over 15 of my LONG LONG lost friends. By long I mean 10+ years long ! So I don't find any reason to hate it at all. It's got such a huge base of people from India and so many people keep joining it that I am sure that I will find atleast 50% of my classmates from class VI in there soon



Iagree totally with you.


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hmm will try ghost1 tomorrow...
hope it helps.....


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 5, 2006)

www37.verticalimits.uni.cc   sister of meebo 
__________
*blog.meebo.com/?page_id=140


----------



## benjimit (Sep 19, 2007)

hey u guys! use *www.benjimit.com to access orkut.. most proxy;s dont let u reply to scraps and stuff... but benjimit.com lets u do it.. enjoy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't have an account there
Gaming is enough addiction for me


----------



## hullap (Sep 19, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Its gud that orkut has been blockd  ..U save ur precious amount of time and finally end up doing some really helpful job


+1


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 19, 2007)

Not sure if it will work.But try typing this in address bar

*1208930645


----------



## casanova (Sep 19, 2007)

Orkut is really good if used limited and only to find lost friends. It is addictive if you start flirting there and dangerous if you act like an idiot. Thanks for the proxies though. I use orkut to stay connected with some friends of mine who have forgotten that emails still exist.


----------



## thecreativeboy (Sep 20, 2007)

just try it.www.powerscrap.com.


----------



## adi007 (Sep 20, 2007)

^^ i was just about to suggest this.My freinds use it in our colleges.
But i really think it's a waste of time or nothing else.


----------



## its_me_jeet (Sep 22, 2007)

for orkut ya can try proxy sites like www.monsterproxy.com and jumboproxy.com
and for instant messengrz...its www.meebo.com all the way but u can also see up www.koolim.com and www.iloveim.com


----------



## vish786 (Sep 22, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Btw, I hate Orkut. I can't imagine how ppl waste time there.



+2....

it totally $ucks and slow.


----------



## digitalpbk (May 22, 2009)

This might seem a little techy, but works to by pass proxy and anonymize your browsing setup an SSH proxy on your system, For more details on how to do so check out *digitalpbk.blogspot.com/2009/05/ssh-proxy-windows-linux-orkut-bypass.html


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 22, 2009)

Check the date before posting!


----------



## Neers (May 22, 2009)

I am giving you the list of all the proxy sites, use the special indian proxy sites of it and then you will surely get into the myspace, orkut, facebook and more this type of  social networking site.
here is the link
400+ Proxy Sites list

Just let me know, if you got wat you want or you need more help.


----------

